# Help re an post savings bond renewal



## grass (6 Jan 2018)

Hopefully someone can help me . . 
My brother has a few savings bonds, and one was due for renewal 1/10/17. . .my brother is special needs and my dad was looking after these for him . . 
However, dad passed away beginning of october, and we can't find the renewal letter or the bond itself, as I think dad would have received the renewal and was going to look after it. .  
Obviously I will contact an post next week, but does anyone know will it be straight forward, and eventhough the bond was to be renewed last October, I have only just come across this now. He has other bonds but they don't fall for renewal for a while yet.  
Thanks in advance. . .


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Jan 2018)

Sorry to hear about your father, may he rest in peace.

I was going to say that perhaps he had dealt with the renwal before his death as the renewal form usually arrives well before the due date.  If he had done this though the new bond would have been issued well before this.

If you give them a call they are very helpful phone 01-7057200 or 1850 30 50 60

You should also be able to find an answer  on how to replace a lost savings bond.


----------



## grass (6 Jan 2018)

Thank you Sue Ellen  ... Yes I think dad got the renewal letter and was in the process of renewing it, as the bond itself isn't with all the other ones.  .   .. unfortunately, dad took ill then..  .  I will contact an post next week and hopefully it can be sorted out easily.   .  
Thank you for your suggestions.    ...


----------

